# $1000 - what to buy



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i have $1k to spend, and i dont know what to buy!!!

i want a light outfit, it will be replaceing a rack raider / stradic 1000 combo.

any suggestions?


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

$1000 one outfit = certate/loomis

Balance=$0


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

ok, so far i like the look of the certate 2004 finesse










now i need to find a rod to match. what would be the equivalent to the above reel in the shimano range


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nitro rod and..........


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Buy your better half a weekend at a fancy spa and retreat. It may be the best fishing investment you'll ever make, a leave pass that never expires 8) .


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Ado said:


> Buy your better hald a weekend at a fancy spa and retreat. It may be the best fishing investment you'll ever make, a leave pass that never expires 8) .


Amen to that brother..................


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Ado said:


> Buy your better half a weekend at a fancy spa and retreat. It may be the best fishing investment you'll ever make, a leave pass that never expires 8) .


yeah right!









i sent her to europe for 2 weeks, while i stayed home with the kids. that leave pass expired, i'm tipping a spa weekend would be good for maybe 2 trips, i'd rather buy some gear, go fishing anyway, and put up with the moaning


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

have just recently bought a loomis dropshot dsr 820s and is a lovely lovely bit of gear,
im using a diawa tdsol 2000 and couldnt be happier, 
except maybe if i had a certate :twisted:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

nitro rod and sedona 2500 or better....then you can afford 2 sets.....or one spin one cast....or two spin....or......


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

troutfish said:


> what would be the equivalent to the above reel in the shimano range


I would go the certate


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

Mate a diamond ring would get you 6 months fishing time!!!

Ian


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i dont know where you guys are getting the impression that my wife is fair and reasonable??









gifts for her are expected, and give me no additional fishing privileges.









she's just plain mean i reckon


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Branzino (Daiwa) Magnum Butt (Nitro)........from Bream to KIngs - and anything in between. All up about $800 if you buy the reel OS......


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

troutfish said:


> ok, so far i like the look of the certate 2004 finesse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the fireblood, very cool combo. Maybe the Aspire?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Possibly the best small reel ever built !!!!!!!

The Morethan Branzino 3000 is a super soup-up Certate 3000. The body is from Certate, which gives the reel the maximum reliability. The gears are made from the metal same as those of Saltiga Z models. And the rotors are from Exist, the ultra light-weight reels. The combination of these functional components, the exotic carbon hybrid spools and the black anodized machine-cut handle make the Morethan Branzino the best inshore arsenal. Fine for saltwater use.

MAGNUM BUTT 7'6"- $299.95

The new Magnum Butt Distance Spin is the big brother of the NITRO family. If you've had your arse kicked by a creature of the deep then the Magnum butt will kick arse right back. Designed around the concept of the original Distance Spin this rod still has a beautifully light tip for flicking plastics but with much more strength in the mid to lower section for increased fish fighting power. Specifically designed for the heavyweight end of the soft plastics market, this rod is at home Stickbaiting for Kings around Sydney's marker Buoys, Whipping up Flatties on a southern estuary, slow rolling Jews off a NSW North Coast breakwall or Spinnin'up Bluefin on a mirror calm sea. Whether you're casting an unweighted 4 inch stickbait or a 40gram metal slice this rod has the goods.

Or Distance Spin

DISTANCE SPIN 7'6"- $299.95

The most exciting rod to hit the Australian market in quite some time. In the prototyping stage this rod found it's way to the bream rivers on the far south coast of NSW right to the flats of Bynoe Harbour in the North. Along the way it accounted for Bream, Flathead, Salmon, Tailor, Kingfish, Striped Tuna, Mack Tuna, Longtail Tuna, Barra, Fingermark Bream and small GT's and Queenfish. As the name suggests this rod is the Distance caster, aided by the high modulus graphite and extra length the Distance Spin will cast Small metal lures like no other rod before it. The length of this rod also makes it the rod of choice when soft plastic stick baits are used and imparting an action to your lure is paramount to success. It's also handy when that once in a lifetime fish bolts under the boat in that last dash for freedom - extra length means more reach around motors, anchor ropes and keels.

If you have any change... buy a spare spool and load for light applications...

Oh and if you decide to go hard...... get the POWER KNOB !!!!!!

You know it makes sense............. just dont let the mrs stop you keeping it next to the bed in the corner......

Heres my baby - with a few battle scracthes !!!! I twin mine with the Viper and the Distance cast...

Good luck !


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

had a look at the Morethan today, truly a lovely bit of gear! i have settled with the cerate hyper.









just gotta decide on the rod now, looks like a loomis is out of reach, given that the reel is a bit dearer than was planning. oh well


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

At least with the Nitro... if you break it on a fish or trap it in your car door.. it sonly 50 bucks to replace ??????

Nice certate... sexy ....


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i looked up the specs on the rods you mentioned, they look pretty sweet. i just gotta find someone in brissie who stocks, em, so i can have a look


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Buy a $80 combo from k-mart and put the rest in the sharemarket....... or in your pocket for a rainy day. Or when you go fishing and don't catch anything, take your wife out to a seafood restaurant. I personally can't understand that sort of $$$ on a fishing rod and reel. But I certainly would like to own an outfit that good one day....


----------



## locky24 (May 24, 2008)

Shimano Aspire 4000, T curve tournament 722 snapper spin & BBBEEEEEERRRR. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

jimmy34 said:


> Buy a $80 combo from k-mart and put the rest in the sharemarket....... or in your pocket for a rainy day. Or when you go fishing and don't catch anything, take your wife out to a seafood restaurant. I personally can't understand that sort of $$$ on a fishing rod and reel. But I certainly would like to own an outfit that good one day....


there is no doubt that good gear is available at good value. the top end gear does perform better when the fish get bigger, and it is just so damn sexy!!

you should try fly gear! $1000 for a rod is pretty standard, and good saltwater fly reels are big $$$.

i must admit i have an affliction, i love the top end stuff. after this outfit, the next piece of kit on the radar is this


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

now there's a thought









i wonder how many are in a pack?? 400 packs x ??? per pack??

c'mon, i need more data!!!!!!


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

mmmmmmmm that does sound good!!!


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

troutfish
its a shame you cant match it up with a loomis rod, but imo the Diawa td sol rods are also very very nice as is the advantage as a slightly cheaper option,
they are worth a look


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

if i was sensible i would sell some of the gear i dont use, but that's probably not going to happen. i cant go past the $1k, as i really want to start saving for the saltiga dogfight next. what a reel!!


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

The certate reel sounds good or the luvis is also good i have one myself and iam happy with it as for a rod go for the Loomis dsr 840 imx streer clear of the high grade cocaine it wont last as long as a loomis.


----------

